# Thunderbird and other Gnome stuff not working after upgrade to FreeBSD 11



## blackhaz (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm getting this when starting Thunderbird and other gtk software:

/home/..../.gtkrc-2.0:2: Unable to find include file: ".gtkrc-2.0-scrollbar_cog"
[calBackendLoader] Using libical backend at /usr/local/lib/thunderbird/extensions/lightning@thunderbird.mozilla.org/components/libical-manifest
/usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgiofam.so: Undefined symbol "g_local_directory_monitor_get_type"

Any ideas?

SOLVED: Solved by deleting /usr/local/lib/gio/. Not sure how it got there.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 12, 2016)

Did you reinstall all packages/recompile all ports when you upgraded to FreeBSD 11.0?


----------



## blackhaz (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes. Did pkg upgrade -f.


----------

